# Is it possible to remove the primary clutch without the tool if the heads and cylinde



## BruteForceParts (Jul 30, 2011)

As the title says; can I remove the primary clutch off of a motor that is blown? I have the heads and cylinders off anyway so I was wondering if I can immobilize the piston with a pry bar (they’re junk anyway) and possibly rotate the clutch one direction or the other and have it come off. I’ve misplaced my clutch puller and I don’t want to have to buy a new one just for this. The local dealership wants $50 for a new puller and they won’t loan me one even for a fee…


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

you should be able to get the bolt out no problem just remember its left hand thread but dont know if you will be able to pop the primary without the puller.....well without damaging the primary anyways......would be worth it to pick up the puller or just throw the bike/motor in the back of the truck and take it in only take a second for them to pop it off might not even charge you if all they have to do is put the puller bolt in and pop it off


----------



## BruteForceParts (Jul 30, 2011)

I have the bolt out already. I just haven't tried to pop the clutch off yet. I was going to try this evening when I get home, I was just curious if anyone had done it before or if it was even possible. The dealership is ridiculious, they won't touch it unless I book at least an hour of service ($85). And they wonder why people hate them!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Get one form EPI for $35 and just be done w/ it. You'll need it anyway.


----------



## BruteForceParts (Jul 30, 2011)

I need to get this done ASAP. I'll have to get it from the dealership if this won't work. I'm just curious if anyone knows if it'll work or not.


----------



## SLVRBRT (Jun 27, 2012)

It wont...need the puller.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I have tried everything I could think of to get it off without the puller it cannot be done without destroying the primary.


----------



## SLVRBRT (Jun 27, 2012)

Once you remove it with the puller it's pretty evident why you can't get it without...lotta force there, even with the puller it can be a bugger.


----------

